# Hall Effect Throttle vs Inductive Throttle Sensor



## Superyellow (Dec 8, 2012)

bump
I found out that that my el cheapo Wuxing brand electric bicycle throttle was a 0-5 v throttle which my Curtis PMC supports with two wires battery - and Pot Wiper cable????
supposedly it has a hall effect sensor in it as and magnets on the throttle grip.
anyway I found this info on another forum 

The hall affect sensor has 3 wires coming out of it . 
1 ) battery ground( already wired/used by the battery indicator on throttle)

2) signal
3) 5 volts

however the Curtis manual shows only two wires on the diagram. Considering that Battery - is already wired now I got an extra wire?
WTF?

so I guess I have to play with the wiring since I got only two cables left to figure out I will be back to tell the results incase someone needs this info in the future.


----------

